# Qualität bei Sound-Aufnahme mithilfe von MCISendString schlecht



## Atlanta (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das den Sound, der über Line-In bzw. über Mikrofon geht, aufnimmt. Das funktioniert bisher auch fehlerfrei und mit passabler Qualität. Das Problem ist nur, dass sobald ich das Problem auf Windows 7 laufen lasse, die Qualität stark abnimmt (nur noch Mono, sehr dumpf mit starkem Rauschen).

Hier der Code:

C#-Code:

```
private void Aufnahme_Start(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            mciSendString("open new Type waveaudio Alias recsound", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("set recsound TIME FORMAT MS", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("set recsound BITSPERSAMPLE 16", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("set recsound CHANNELS 2", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("set recsound SAMPLESPERSEC 48000", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("set recsound BYTESPERSEC 192000", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("set recsound ALIGNMENT 4", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("record recsound", "", 0, 0);
        }

private void Aufnahme_Stop(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            mciSendString("save recsound music.wav", "", 0, 0);
            mciSendString("close recsound", "", 0, 0);
        }
```

Was muss ich tun, damit die Qualität gleichbleibt?


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Atlanta (20. Februar 2012)

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?


----------

